# Custom SS4 ttf



## Martin Whippet Slings (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi here is another custom ive finished ,,this is one of my favourite builds to date

hope you like it


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Look absolutely amazing and very shiny
Great job????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is totally awesome Martin! Really great result!


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

Beautiful!

Can look at these pics for hours. You do amazing work.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Amazing work!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Whippet Slings (Aug 4, 2015)

thankyou people ,,this was a labour of love to get this standard 8 hours total just in the sanding ,,well worth the effort to get the result i wanted


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Just I love it!


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Excellent piece of workmanship! What are the materials?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Are You going to shoot with that ?

What if You drop it or get fork hit ?

Just WOW !!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is a beauty... amazing job.


----------

